# Best meal replacement bars??



## shiek49 (Jun 9, 2009)

What's the best meal replacement bar out there as far as lowest calories, highest protein?  I've searched the stickies and couldn't find anything.  There are some powder shakes out there with 40+ grams of protein, but i wasn't able to locate a bar with that much protein.


----------



## plums_jp (Jun 9, 2009)

tried bar shaped ground beef ???... seriously though i recommend whole foods and maybe a post workout shake


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2009)

shiek49 said:


> What's the best meal replacement bar out there as far as lowest calories, highest protein?  I've searched the stickies and couldn't find anything.  There are some powder shakes out there with 40+ grams of protein, but i wasn't able to locate a bar with that much protein.



there are many out there, search Bodybuilding.com.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 10, 2009)

There was a bar called ' Complete Breakfast' made by Xyience.  I have never tasted bar like that.  I can't find that bar anymore.  I wonder if they stopped making it.


----------



## Berto (Jun 10, 2009)

Good question.

I long for the days of the nasty, completely made of protein bars.  I don't want sugar, chocolate, fat, processed carbs.  I want a bar that is a brick of protein that I choke down with a bunch of water and am a happy camper.  Whatever happened to those?


----------



## spangdangler (Jun 11, 2009)

Berto said:


> Good question.
> 
> I long for the days of the nasty, completely made of protein bars.  I don't want sugar, chocolate, fat, processed carbs.  I want a bar that is a brick of protein that I choke down with a bunch of water and am a happy camper.  Whatever happened to those?




That is hilarious, but so true! I could give two shiz's about taste...I just need something to fill the need. Right then! We are so busy that sometimes protein bars are a must. If you want to be consistent.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm wondering when one of these supplement companies is going to come out with a bulk container of single serving packs of whey protein?
They package them for samples and give them away at expo's so why not sell them in bulk.
I'd love to be able to grab a hand full and take to work and mix it with water or whatever. That would beat the need for even considering eating a crappy meal replacement bar inbetween a regular meal and a little less messy than munching on a slab of beef while trying to work.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I'm wondering when one of these supplement companies is going to come out with a bulk container of single serving packs of whey protein?
> They package them for samples and give them away at expo's so why not sell them in bulk.
> I'd love to be able to grab a hand full and take to work and mix it with water or whatever. That would beat the need for even considering eating a crappy meal replacement bar inbetween a regular meal and a little less messy than munching on a slab of beef while trying to work.


ummm....been out for awhile.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Perdido (Jun 11, 2009)

Dam I really need to get out more!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

lol


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 12, 2009)

Food is the best source. It is hard to answer the question of which is best as there are many.

Nutrition Bars


----------



## Yanick (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats wrong with throwing a couple of scoops of protein into your shaker cup and a small baggy with some nuts? All you need is some water, mix drink and eat the nuts. Perfect meal replacement, quick and easy.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

I do that! Yup!




Yanick said:


> Whats wrong with throwing a couple of scoops of protein into your shaker cup and a small baggy with some nuts? All you need is some water, mix drink and eat the nuts. Perfect meal replacement, quick and easy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2009)

nkira said:


> I do that! Yup!


I care! Yup....


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I care! Yup....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2009)

nkira said:


>


ehhh I'm sarcastic. Suck it up bitch. Eat a meal replacement.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

MRP cost's like hell  here, so forget it.

Last time I checked the price for Labrada Lean Body it costed around $165 (Converted from Rupees)



juggernaut said:


> ehhh I'm sarcastic. Suck it up bitch. Eat a meal replacement.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 12, 2009)

I just don't see the point in spending money on stuff that isn't even optimal. Dry whey and nuts won't spoil, can be tailored to your specific macro needs, is quick and convenient, and is pretty compact. If you have that kind of money and want the good taste or whatever other advantage the pre-made stuff offers, then by all means go ahead but I wouldn't even if I could (for the above reasons).


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

I have already started carrying nuts (not the OTHER one's) with me, I also keep a small whey tub & fish oil caps at my office, that way if I ever get the hunger pangs I can go with the clean stuff rather than all the cookies n muffins.....


----------

